# Spice Rack



## GaryRhodesFan (Feb 11, 2004)

About a week or so ago, I joined this forum and in doing so said I was waiting for a handmade Spice Rack to arrive, well the postie arrived this afternoon lugging  a big hefty item, my Rack  
I then spent the next 10 minutes sorting my herbs & spices into alpha order and placed them all into the rack. I got my other half to take a couple of pics with the camera. They haven't come out too well due to the light coming from the window. But you can see it and my overflowing collection. Which may well grow, he he.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2004)

VERY neat spice rack!!!!  Thanks "other half" for posting the pic!   

I really, really, really need a single-row unit of some kind for my spices too - I'll just keep dreaming though.


----------



## carnivore (Feb 11, 2004)

nice, GaryRhodesFan,
i not only wish i had the spice rack, i wish i had a kitchen counter with enough cabinet clearance to fit it on!


----------

